# Hyper symptoms but normal blood work?!?!



## ALOHA (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have been diagnosed with autoimmune hypothyroidism a few years ago and have been taking Synthroid. The past few weeks, I have been having very bad symptoms associated with hyperthyroidism, such as palpitations, severe insomnia, feeling hot, overheating during exercise while outdoors on a cold day, restlessness and trouble concentrating, etc. I thought that I was for sure hyper due to too much synthroid, but my doctor said my lab results showed that I have a TSH of 2.3 and T3 and T4 are both normal.

She thinks it could be from some other med I'm taking, but I somehow doubt it because I've been on all my other meds for a very long time and never had any of these symptoms. The other meds I'm taking are Xopenex for asthma, Zyrtec, Flonaise, Xanax on occasion, Neurontin, and a couple of things for migraines as needed. My doctor had my thyroid retested today (it was last tested a week ago) to make sure there wasn't a lab error. I am seeing her again in two days. Any help or ideas would be much appreciated. I'm starting to get a little bit freaked out.

Thank you.


----------



## thumper54 (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome. I'm sorry you are having problems. I'm not an expert, but I have suffered from hypo symptoms for years and never tested high for TPO antibodies. Recently though, I became hyper and I tested TSI antibodies myself as the doctor refused. It was positive. If you have Hashimotos it can include times of hyper. You can have high TPO and also have TSI. If you do have TSI, it can run the show causing the hyper feelings even when the TSH is higher than optimal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board!

Well; as Thumper 54 has pointed out, it may be a very good idea for you to get TSI, TGB and Trab lab tests. You will find info above.

Many of us have been hypo for a number of years and then flipped over to full-blown hyper!

I heartily recommend an ultra-sound as well if you have not had a recent one.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I have a TSH of 2.3 and T3 and T4 are both normal.


ALOHA,

Can you please post your FT-4 and FT-3 labs with ranges.


----------

